# When to apply for VISA- Wife pregnant



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I have learnt lot from this forum. One more help I need through ur valuable suggestion.

First query (Most important)
I can now claim 60 points. Now if I apply for EOI, I will get invitation by 18th March 2013. So I need to apply for visa within 60 days(18th May2013). 
However, my wife is pregnant, & I wish to include my child in VISA process, and hence I need to wait till baby is born (Expected - Sep 2013 ).
Can anyone let me know how long CO will keep my case on hold with out any issue. Since now the process are going at faster rate, if I apply for visa by month of April2013, will CO wait till Sep 2013 by putting my case doc on hold until the baby is born?
What I need to do right now? Shall I give EOI & apply for VISA & will CO wait till sep 2013 (5 months wait period)

Second Query
Its been 7 months wait period to get my assessment done by EA. Finally they gave a positive reply.
But I wish to know, do EA reply faster for those individual who apply from on shore.
Since my friend stated that few of on shore people got EA assessment within 3 months(Date of doc submission was Nov 2012 & they got assessment by Feb 2013). However in my case it went as per the EA time line (Exceed the time limit due to Christmas holiday- I submitted my doc by Sep2012 got result by Mar2013.)

Thanks in advance

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

My advice would be to apply for the visa just now and don't FL your MED/PCC. By the time you get the CO and he/she requests MED/PCC, you can inform your CO about the pregnancy. Normally COs are kind enough to hold the application until the baby is born. Then you can fill form 1022 to include your child in your application.

By doing this, you'll save approx. 2-3 months of CO allocation waiting period. Also, will be exempted from post-july changes (like occupation list, etc). 

I hope it helps.



sateternal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have learnt lot from this forum. One more help I need through ur valuable suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

msvayani said:


> My advice would be to apply for the visa just now and don't FL your MED/PCC. By the time you get the CO and he/she requests MED/PCC, you can inform your CO about the pregnancy. Normally COs are kind enough to hold the application until the baby is born. Then you can fill form 1022 to include your child in your application.
> 
> By doing this, you'll save approx. 2-3 months of CO allocation waiting period. Also, will be exempted from post-july changes (like occupation list, etc).
> 
> I hope it helps.


Hi msvayani,

Thank you very much for your fast reply. I would go by your suggestion.

Dear all,

Please clarify me with regard to my second query and shed more light on my first query.

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have learnt lot from this forum. One more help I need through ur valuable suggestion.
> 
> ...


Before replying to your query, I would like to ask you this. 
With an expected childbirth in Sep-13, do you think your spouse and the baby will be travel ready before Dec-13 ?
I ask this as your spouse would have to go through medical examination. So are you aware if she can go for medical examination immediately after childbirth ?
Unless these things are known, I sense it is difficult to decide when you can apply for the visa.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Before replying to your query, I would like to ask you this.
> With an expected childbirth in Sep-13, do you think your spouse and the baby will be travel ready before Dec-13 ?
> I ask this as your spouse would have to go through medical examination. So are you aware if she can go for medical examination immediately after childbirth ?
> Unless these things are known, I sense it is difficult to decide when you can apply for the visa.


Hi Joluwarrior,

I never taught abt these questions u have asked. Thanks for it. 

Hi all,
To answer Joluwarrior query - I am wish, hope & confident that within a month time after delivery my spouse will be able to make for medical examination (Any body undergone similar situation - please shed light on my assumption). So it won’t be an issue as on date. And I am not sure will they be able to travel before dec 2013. However I am sure that they can travel after April 2014 given circumstance I go well in advance & prep all for their safe arrival. 

Under these conditions I hope to get reply from u guys...

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I never taught abt these questions u have asked. Thanks for it.
> 
> ...


Are you ok with travelling alone now with a visa only for you and bringing your spouse and child later through different application ?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Are you ok with travelling alone now with a visa only for you and bringing your spouse and child later through different application ?


Will you do that? considering the cost factor I dont want to go for seperate application.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Will you do that? considering the cost factor I dont want to go for seperate application.


I won't do that for the simple matter that there is a lady and new born baby to be taken care of, leave alone cost.

I would suggest you enquire about the things I mentioned. Get in touch with the doctor you guys are consulting for your spouse' pregnancy and explain to them that you are planning to migrate. On that regard, you wife has to undergo medical examination.
Tell them about the tests she has to go through and ask them what appropriate time they see for such tests after childbirth, especially the X-ray test.
For your new born baby, pls check how soon you can get a passport and also how soon a new born baby can be deemed fit for flying.

So, the best option that I sense for you is to see if your assessment from EA would stand valid till Dec-13 at the least, progressively allow your family members to be travel ready and accordingly apply for EOI.
Tentatively, let's look at the following timeline for you, considering you will apply for subclass 189.

1. Aug-13: Submit EOI with you as primary applicant and spouse as secondary applicant.
2. Sep-13: You get invitation to apply.
3. Oct-13: You apply for visa.
4. Dec-13: You add your child to the application.
5. By Feb-14: You get visa for all and supposedly by then both your spouse and your child can travel.

However, pls ensure that your IELTS score remains valid.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I won't do that for the simple matter that there is a lady and new born baby to be taken care of, leave alone cost.
> 
> I would suggest you enquire about the things I mentioned. Get in touch with the doctor you guys are consulting for your spouse' pregnancy and explain to them that you are planning to migrate. On that regard, you wife has to undergo medical examination.
> Tell them about the tests she has to go through and ask them what appropriate time they see for such tests after childbirth, especially the X-ray test.
> ...


@Joluwarrior: Thanks for your kind reply.
I surely will give due considration abt ur time line.


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have learnt lot from this forum. One more help I need through ur valuable suggestion.
> 
> ...


Hi sateternal,

I am in a situation similar to yours. I lodged my visa application in January when my wife was only one month pregnant. My CO contacted me in February requesting medicals. I informed him of my wife's pregnancy and of our decision to postpone the medicals until after the child's birth (which will be in September). He also clearly stated that our application will not be affected by the pregnancy (apart from obvious time delays).

Therefore my suggestion to you is to apply now, and once your CO requests medicals inform him of your wife's pregnancy. That will definitely save you a few months, and additionally, as msvayani suggested, you will not be affected by possible July changes.

Good luck


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

BrunoMex said:


> Hi sateternal,
> 
> I am in a situation similar to yours. I lodged my visa application in January when my wife was only one month pregnant. My CO contacted me in February requesting medicals. I informed him of my wife's pregnancy and of our decision to postpone the medicals until after the child's birth (which will be in September). He also clearly stated that our application will not be affected by the pregnancy (apart from obvious time delays).
> 
> ...


Hi BrunoMex, 
Thanks for your kind reply. So kind of you. 

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## farhan-dubai (Feb 1, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I never taught abt these questions u have asked. Thanks for it.
> 
> ...


Dear Sateternal,


You do as Msvyani suggested.

For your 2nd query. I can tell you my experience:

My wife delivered baby on 7th of February and all of my family including newborn and my wife went on medicals on 19th February and everything went fine for us..
So after 12 days of delivery my wife went for medicals... now you decide what to do...
feel free to ask any other query if you have...

Good luck


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Sateternal,
> 
> 
> You do as Msvyani suggested.
> ...


Hi Farhan,
Thank you very much. If your could give full details, it would help all people who are in my situation.

1) Is it fine to go for medical check up within a month after delivery(for baby & mother) from your experience.
2)Is it safe to fly if the baby is 6 months old. (I read in few thread that some people have moved to aus when the baby is 6 months old)

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## farhan-dubai (Feb 1, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Hi Farhan,
> Thank you very much. If your could give full details, it would help all people who are in my situation.
> 
> 1) Is it fine to go for medical check up within a month after delivery(for baby & mother) from your experience.
> ...


Dear Sateternal,

From my own experience I am confidentaly stating that medicals for baby and mother are fine even within the month after delivery and as I told you that my wife and baby went on medicals after 12 days of delivery and results were fine and medicals finalized.

For traveling with the baby of 6 months; We traveled with our elder daughter almost all around the world when she was 7 months old than when 9 months old so I dont see any problem in that..

good luck


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Sateternal,
> 
> From my own experience I am confidentaly stating that medicals for baby and mother are fine even within the month after delivery and as I told you that my wife and baby went on medicals after 12 days of delivery and results were fine and medicals finalized.
> 
> ...


Farhan,

After reading your exp... My confidance level have boosted to great extend... once again thanks for sharing your exp... with this forum, we all learn a lot from other experience...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Sateternal,
> 
> From my own experience I am confidentaly stating that medicals for baby and mother are fine even within the month after delivery and as I told you that my wife and baby went on medicals after 12 days of delivery and results were fine and medicals finalized.
> 
> ...


Farhan,
Thanks for the queries on medicals that I had posted earlier. Will surely help OP's cause.


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Good Day to everyone!
I am in a similar situation as this thread is talking about.
I lodged my visa application on 9th May..I got CO on 4th June. He requested for PCC and MEdicals.When we went for medical,we discovered she is pregnent in her first month. We all completed our medicals except her X-Ray..Now I have questions
if i put my application on hold until baby birth.
1) .Do we need to repeat the medicals for entire family OR only her chest-Xray..How long our current medicals are valid till?

2). Can I remove Other family members from my application and get PR for myself and then Later apply for Partner Migration? If yes then I heared that medicals are still necessary for non migrating family members. So should I have to wait again till she can go for X-Ray OR is there any chance I can get PR alone in first instance.?

3). What will happen to my point score at this stage. I am sure july 2013 changes will not effect it anyway. and last thing Would I need to repeat PCC which I have finished just now

Any thoughts will greatly be appreciated
Regards
UFAR


----------



## Be Fine (Jul 21, 2013)

BrunoMex said:


> Hi sateternal,
> 
> I am in a situation similar to yours. I lodged my visa application in January when my wife was only one month pregnant. My CO contacted me in February requesting medicals. I informed him of my wife's pregnancy and of our decision to postpone the medicals until after the child's birth (which will be in September). He also clearly stated that our application will not be affected by the pregnancy (apart from obvious time delays).
> 
> ...


Hi BrunoMex,

I just have registered to this forum to hear your story (in detail) as I have same kind of situation here. So, this is my first post.

For me, I along with my wife & baby already completed medical & PCC on 1st week of april after lodging the application for 189 on 14th January, 2013.
as per CO's recent acknowledgement, our medical reports have met their requirements and my application is still in the process of verification. 
it seems CO will grant the visa anytime and now my wife is pregnant of 7 weeks only. to inform my CO, i want to wait till 3 months of her pregnancy for stability.

1. what can be happened if i inform my CO before visa grant?
2. how can i manage if i dont inform CO and suddenly got the visa?
3. what is your suggestion?

BR//
BeFine


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

If you believe you can get the visa anytime and your wife is only 7 weeks pregnant, you should not inform your CO just now. 

Informing your CO at the moment will delay your case until new baby is born. That is approx further 9 months.

Let the CO grant you the visa and deliver your baby in Australia. He/she will be Australian citizen by birth.


----------



## Be Fine (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks msvayani for ur post. i am thinking exactly in the way u r doing.


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

farhan-dubai said:


> Dear Sateternal,
> 
> You do as Msvyani suggested.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm in a similar situation, baby due in 5 weeks, I can't risk getting medical now incase it comes early and I labour fast but want to get my medicals done ASAP after its arrival. I'm glad your wife was able to do hers 12 days after delivery successfully. Bit of a personal question, hope you don't mind, but could you tell me if she was still bleeding at this stage? I expect to be for a good few weeks post baby and don't want that to affect the outcome of the results. 

Many thanks

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi All, would you please help me understand what all forms i need to fill to get the baby added to my application. Is form1436 required?


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied for SS and awaiting response, expecting an invite in this week. However, my wife suspect some +ve symptoms of pregnancy, but we still have to wait for couple of weeks to get a confirmed news. Therefore, we are not going for medical step (X-ray) which is required for visa processing for all obvious reason.

So If my wife got pregnant then what are your opinions on below possibilities:

a) If I file a visa next week, i anticipate that CO will be allocated by end of Nov and will ask for medical and then I will be in position to inform him about pregnancy (not sure if I have to wait till 3mos for stability), then do you think he would agree to hold the case for next 7 months or he will reject the case as SS is valid for some definite period?

b) Is it possible that CO will grant PR to me(first applicant) and hold processing for my spouse (dependent applicant)? Or this will consider as a single grant?

c) In this situation, do you recommend me to file PR only for myself ? Not sure if its mandatory to add spouse (I am not claiming any points for my spouse)?


Please adivce.

Thanks!


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Apply now..it will be free to add your baby once born.do medical after delivery.add your spouse..cheap and easy way. Once the visa is granted it will take lot of time to add her...


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

fanofneymar said:


> Apply now..it will be free to add your baby once born.do medical after delivery.add your spouse..cheap and easy way. Once the visa is granted it will take lot of time to add her...



But do you think they will grant without medical of my spouse, or are you saying they will grant me and hold process for my spouse till baby birth?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

If you include your wife now..they will be processed together once the baby arrives.


----------

